# How was your Glock detail stripping experience?



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm taking a Glock detail stripping class! I have yet to detail strip my Glock 35.

Have you guys took that step? How was it? Any tips? Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish I could find such a class around here...


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> I'm taking a Glock detail stripping class! I have yet to detail strip my Glock 35.
> 
> Have you guys took that step? How was it? Any tips? Thanks.


I didnt take a class. It's pretty easy to figure out. I detail stripped mine down to nothing the first week I had it. That was ten years or so ago 

Just dont use a knife to pry the backplate off the slide. An acquaintance of mine tried that and ended up with a handful of stitches after a 100mph ride to the emergency room in a local cruiser :mrgreen:

There's a sign that says "Use the right tool for the job" above his desk now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I suppose I'd just like to be shown in person 1x - I prefer that for most things instead of just reading a scematic.


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

I just read the instructions on another site last night how to fully strip my Glock 23 but decided it wasn't something I wanted to do. I only have about 2,500 rounds through my pistol, it has been cleaned after every range session, soon I will have my local shop strip it for me. He said he would show me how to do it and walk me through it the first time, no class no fee, justbuy him a burger. Gotta love the small shop customer service.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll give you guys a report this weekend to see how the class goes. The instructor made sure to bring cleaning supplies...so my Glock will be spotless. I plan to clean more of the trigger spring (where my NY1 spring hides) and inside the slide areas. Looking forward to see what I left in there.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

VTDefender said:


> .......Just dont use a knife to pry the backplate off the slide. An acquaintance of mine tried that and ended up with a handful of stitches......


The Gun Digest Book Of The Glock by Pat Sweeney says to use a screw driver to pry off the slide cover plate, what a STUPID thing to say and book in general.

If you want the best Glock "how to" manual get "The Complete Glock Reference Guide" by PTOOMA productions. It has way more information then the average person could use in an easy to follow, step by step format.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

HotRod9mm said:


> If you want the best Glock "how to" manual get "The Complete Glock Reference Guide" by PTOOMA productions. It has way more information then the average person could use in an easy to follow, step by step format.


+1:smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Yup. I got that book too!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have that book also, using it I stripped my G17 completely, cleaned it up and put a 3.5lb connector in it. It is really quite easy.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I had a gunsmith show me how to detail strip a Glock. I took it home that night and stripped it a couple of times to get the hang of it. I also got a pamphlet that explains how to do it. Very useful to be able to detail strip a gun. After 1 or 2 thousand rounds, while u can keep the easily accessed parts clean, there's quite a lot of carbon that builds up in the places u can't access easily, like the connector, trigger bar, extractor plunger channel, firing pin channel etc. I love having completely clean guns. Not necessary, but I swear it helps me sleep at night.

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Just got back...the Glock class was cancelled because the instructor had to take care of his son after surgery.

Next time.:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> Just got back...the Glock class was cancelled because the instructor had to take care of his son after surgery.
> 
> Next time.:smt022


Man, talk about misplaced priorities :smt082 :smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Printed out the .25 trigger job and did it. Pretty easy for me.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Word of the Wise: The Glock warranty will be invalid, when you tinker with it.

As I was removing the Blocking Lock Pin with a standard 3/32" punch, I pretty much scratched the paint off it. When calling Glock to find a replacement, they only provide it for Glock Armorers. I'm glad my local firing range has Glock accessories.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

Glockamania, sent you a PM. If the pin's scratched on the end, touch it up with a Sharpie or some brushed-on paint.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

PP914 said:


> Glockamania, sent you a PM. If the pin's scratched on the end, touch it up with a Sharpie or some brushed-on paint.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

A few months ago I went on the Glock Parts website and they show a very comprehensive take down of both the slide and frame including pictures of every step. I did this with my Glock 19 and had no trouble with disassembly or reassembly using my little Glock factory pushpin tool. After doing so I appreciate the marvelous simplicity of the design and could see why the Austrian armed forces adopted the G-17 so many years ago. At an armourer's level it would be easy (and cheap) to get one up and running especially since it's built in their native land should a problem arise. In contrast, at the time of the pistol trials, HK submitted the P-80 which was just a P7 PSP with heel mag release and I think the larger trigger guard of the future P7M8 at the time. Even though I own one and it's a fine pistol, it would have been a terrible choice as a military sidearm and not just because of price. There are over 50 parts in it and the barrel is press fitted into the frame. It would have been a logistcal nightmare for the armorer in terms of parts and practicality when servicing these pistols. Needless to say, it was dropped from consideration early on. In the six years I've had my Glock this is the first time I've detail stripped it and like I said , I could see why this pistol is adopted a lot by law enforcement and military establishments worldwide.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you for the insight Hevchev50!

Yeah, it seems even a 9 year old can detail strip a Glock.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> Yeah, it seems even a 9 year old can detail strip a Glock.


Send 1 over to my house to show me :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll start training my niece, she's 3 yrs right now!:smt171


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Firing pin removal*

I just removed my firing pin and spring Assy. to check and make sure the firing pin channel liner was not full of crud. I had picked up a Book at gun show from M&M Engineering price was $5 US. It was not a big deal I had bought a Glock tool in it was useful also a small common screwdrive helps.
So far that as far as I have stripped my G23. I have never been big on stripping my gun all the way down unless there was a failure.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I think I'm right in saying that Glocks have fewer parts (35) than any other pistol. So easy to take apart and reassemble, even a cave man can do it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> So easy to take apart and reassemble, even a cave man can do it.


U are gonna get in trouble from that caveman from the Geico commercials...


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U are gonna get in trouble from that caveman from the Geico commercials...


 In his age he probably wouldn't be able to stop a charging prehistoric rhinocerous that stood 8 feet at the shoulders with a Glock 17. The rounds would probably bounce off his skull


----------

